#ubuntu-at 2011-08-08
<mythos> verzeih mir, wenn ich dich desillusioniert habe ^^"
<Daniel0108> mythos: nein, ich hab mir nur was über bitcoins durchgelesen :) Ich verstehe schon was du meinst.. :p
<mythos> also bitcoins sind schon interessant.
<mythos> schon die cre und alternativlos-beiträge dazu gehört?
<Daniel0108> mythos: ich verstehe nicht was du meinst :p liegt auch vielleicht daran das ich schon sehr müde bin :)
<mythos> chaosradio_express und alternativlos sind zwei podcasts
<Daniel0108> achsoo
<Daniel0108> nein habe ich nicht
<mythos> http://alternativlos.org/ und chaosradio.ccc.de
<Daniel0108> mythos: es ist aber ein ziemlich gutes system :) Ich finde es aber auch misteriös
<mythos> kann ich dir empfehlen ^^
<Daniel0108> der founder von bitcoins hat sich eine fake-identität aufgebaut um dann daran zu arbeiten
<Daniel0108> um das netzwerk zu schützen
<Daniel0108> der einzige nachteil bei bitcoins ist das man warten muss bis alle blocks gedownloaded sind :/ aber das auch nur ein mal, außerdem gibts ja noch ewallets (dann muss man aber wieder dem betreiber vertrauen ^^)
<mythos> nuja, aus der phase sollte es schon draußen sein
<Daniel0108> mythos: was meinst du damit? :p
<mythos> du musst nicht warten, bis du alle blocks also den kompletten aktuellen zustand der buchhaltung auf der platte hast
<Daniel0108> mythos: doch, muss man ^^
<mythos> nö... du kannst auch mit einem unfertigen system schon geld überweisen...
<mythos> es reicht, wenn alle anderen belegen, dass du das geld überwiesen hast
<Daniel0108> mythos: auf dem wiki steht man muss warten, aber das ist cool :p
<mythos> dann wird mit der zeit deren realität zu deiner
<Daniel0108> aber ich muss trotzdem warten bis der richtige block kommt, um geld zu erhalten ;9
<mythos> <--- Duden ---> scheinbar <Adv.> (ugs.) anscheinend: sie hat es s. vergessen; er sucht s. Streit.
<mythos> äh, falsches fenster xD
<Daniel0108> hab ich mir schon gedacht ^^
<mythos> Daniel0108, du musst nur warten, bis der client es anzeigt. sehen kannst es aber jederzeit
<mythos> also über diverse webdienste
<Daniel0108> ja, IK
<Daniel0108> mythos: dann hab ich ja schon 0.001 bitcoins, woohoo :p
<mythos> wow ^^
<mythos> woher?
<mythos> gekauft?
<Daniel0108> mythos: nein, bekommen :p
<mythos> glückwunsch ^^
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-11
<wpl_> Hallo. Wenn ich mich mit der externen IP per SSH an meinem Server anmelde, erhalte ich ein "Access denied"; wenn ich michueber die lokale IP anmelde, klappt's. Warum nur?
<wpl_> Ich habe ssh frischueber apt-get install openssh-server installiert.
<mythos_> wahrscheinlich wird der port 22 nicht an deinen server weitergereicht
<mythos_> und du sprichst mit einer fw oder ähnlichem
<wpl_> Aber ich kann meinen usernamen und das passwort eingeben.
<wpl_> Denke nicht, dass mein Router einen ssh zugang hat. Es ist deruebliche Pirelli-Router von der Telekom.
<mythos_> probiere es aus
<wpl_> Wie?
<mythos_> ssh gw
<mythos_> also versuch dich auf dein gateway hin zu verbinden
<guntbert> wpl_: wenn du sagst: "Wenn ich mich mit der externen IP per SSH an meinem Server anmelde", meinst du *von* einem externen REchner aus?
<wpl_> Ich habe den Server als DMZ-Rechner eingetragen, es sollte also alles durchgereicht werden.
<wpl_> Nein von einem internen Rechner aber als IP verwende ich die von aussen sichtbare.
<mythos_> überprüfe den fingerprint deines ssh-servers
<mythos_> dann weißt du, ob es der richtige ssh-server ist
<wpl_> Der Fingerprint des Server steht in /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub, richtig?
<mythos_> und ssh auf dein gateway ist nicht möglich?
<wpl_> mythos_: Doch.
<mythos_> wpl_, ich müsste selbst erst googlen, um dir eine anleitung zu geben, den fingerprint zu überprüfen.
<mythos_> wpl_, starte mal den ssh-server an einem anderen port
<mythos_> naja, überprüf mal den fingerprint... ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du mit dem falschen server sprichst
<guntbert> wpl_: du hast also einen zweiten internen Rechner?
<mythos_> tag guntbert
<wpl_> Hab den Port geaendert. Das Problem bleibt bestehen.
<guntbert> mythos_: hi
<mythos_> sieh mal in die /var/log/auth.log
<mythos_> da steht, ob und wieso du abgewiesen wirst
<wpl_> mythos_: Nein, es steht nur die erfolgreichen logins drinnen.
<mythos_> nope
<mythos_> da steht auch drin, wenn ein login-versuch scheitert
<mythos_> das bestätigt nur die annahme, dass du nicht mit dem richtigen server kommunizierst
<wpl_> Ja. Ich denke auch, dass ich mich mit dem Router verbinde.
<mythos_> ok, fix your setup =D
<guntbert> wpl_: fingerprint checken: http://blog.mellenthin.de/archives/2007/08/08/ssh-fingerprint-uberprufen/
<mythos> heute sind ja regelrecht viele hier
<wpl_> guntbert: Danke
<guntbert> mythos: pscht, net verschrecken :-))
<guntbert> wpl_: ich hoff, es hilft dir
<wpl_> mythos: So, jetzt hab ichs. Der Router hat mir ein Haxl gestellt. Diese DMZ-Geschichte hat nicht funktioniert. Ich hab jetzt die Ports manuell geforwarded und jetzt schickt er die Packerln durch.
<mythos> \o/
<mythos> success
<mythos> jetzt kann ich in rente gehen
<guntbert> wpl_: congrats :)
<wpl_> Thx! Die Oberlaeche von dem Pirelli-Router ist wirklich eine Wissenschaft fuer sich.
<mythos> wieso auch idlen, wenn man keine probleme mehr hat
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-12
<HardPhuck> anyone here?
<mythos> moin moin
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-14
<wpl> Ziemlich ruhig hier
<mythos> jup
